# sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (4.5 weeks)



## samc (15 May 2010)

here are the tank stats: 

Tank size (cm): 60x40x40
Tank volume: 80 litres
Filtration: tetratrec EX1200
Powerheads: 1 x Koralia nano
Co2: Pressurised via FE 24/7
Ferts: EI
Substrate: ADA amazonia II & Oliver Knott naturesoil
Hardscape: manzanita wood from Plantedbox.com
Flaura: Hemainthus Callitrichoides, Hygrophila Pinnatifida, Lilaeopsis Brasiliensis, Echinodorus Tenellus, Eleocharis parvula, Pogostemon Erectus, Shinnersia Rivularis, Lindernia Rotundifolia, Hemianthus Micranthemoides, Rotala Rotundifolia, Taxiphyllum Alternans, Bolbitus Heudelotii.
Fauna: ?


----------



## samc (17 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

i added the rest of the substrate yesterday which i dried off on a sheet in the garden. it created a bit more of a mound


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

What did I say about doing an Iwagumi? Aye? This will not do!

I jest, it looks really nice same, really good use of the extra height and depth I agree you need a bigger supporting stone though. Have you thought of plants yet? Traditional iwagumi or more adventurous planting?


----------



## samc (17 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> What did I say about doing an Iwagumi? Aye? This will not do!



 i thought i better try one.

i am going to be using stems in the back corners. mainly HM in the back right. i am going to try and grow it into a low bush. maybe with a few red stems too


----------



## Garuf (17 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi*

Sounds good to me, the wood reminds me a lot of Nico (could be altafee they have a small parrot thing anyway)'s iwagumi with the rotalla and umberossum. Should be onto a winner, waterworn iwagui's are a very rare thing.


----------



## samc (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

i went to my LFS today to look for some stems (not expecting much as they are normally half dead) and was amazed to see they had a fresh load of tropica plants. looking closer i see they had all the new tropica plants  so i snapped up some Hygrophila pinnatifida (jelous?  ) Lindernia rotundifolia, Pogostemon erectus and some shinnersia which is not new but i have not seen it before. i picked the 4 up for Â£16 which is pretty cheap seeing as they are new out  

i am really looking foward to using these now. the Hygrophila especially  































still not happy with the supporting stone so might go and smash a large one up.

thanks for looking. if anyone does


----------



## samc (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

i decided to slightly rescape






i think its an improvement. its really hard with these limiting stones. if you pro's have any suggestions i would really like to hear them.


----------



## JEK (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

I would move the main stone a bit to the right and remove the to smallest stones - i don't think they add so much to the scape... I would also place one of the supporting stone to the right of the main rock. Just my opinion. Good luck with the 'scape, it looks promising.


----------



## LondonDragon (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

Those plants were a bargain mate!!! I paid that for two pots of the Hygrophila which still waiting for them  Hope they arrive tomorrow morning before I go away for the weekend.

I want those rocks mate, where did you get them? wanted some like that for a Sulawesi tank! Hardscape is looking great


----------



## samc (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

cheers guys. i am still temped to to a nature layout though :? 



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> I want those rocks mate, where did you get them?



i got them from the lakedistrict. free of course


----------



## LondonDragon (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i got them from the lakedistrict. free of course


Lucky sod, when are you going to ship me some  its only a 30x25x20cm nano


----------



## Mark Evans (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

killer Sam! 

there's no hard and fast rule to iwagumi....judging by amanos latest creations. 

if i'd say one thing....tighten them up a bit.

P@H is the place for tropica plants. I've got mine wanting to supply them to me at some uber deal prices   i said no of course.


----------



## hydrophyte (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*



			
				samc said:
			
		

>



Nice plants and setup. Here in the US we seem to lack selection of some kinds of aquarium plants, especially swords and stems. That hygro that you got is intriguing. I wonder if that is the emersed-form leaf and if it will develop differently underwater(?).


----------



## samc (28 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

i would send you some stuff, but i am not sure if it would make it :? 



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> That hygro that you got is intriguing. I wonder if that is the emersed-form leaf and if it will develop differently underwater(?).



its a cool new plant. they do change slightly i believe. if you look at the tanks at interzoo you will see it in many of the tanks there.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> if i'd say one thing....tighten them up a bit.



would you move them all towards the centre? or to one side?



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I've got mine wanting to supply them to me at some uber deal prices  i said no of course.



aquafleur all the way huh?  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Lucky sod, when are you going to ship me some  its only a 30x25x20cm nano



i would send you some too. but these are all the stones i have.


----------



## Garuf (29 May 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*

Did I miss something, Sam? Where are the plants from, bargains? :S 

Saintly, get the plants and sell them on, if it's bargain prices then where's the harm.


----------



## ilaymir (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*

-Visual energy is not good of the design of rocks.This harms the soul and spirit of the scape.
-Plants chosen are not suitable to the specifications of tank.

Regards 

ilaymir


----------



## Mark Evans (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> This harms the soul and spirit of the scape.



Your pretty close to harming the spirits of up and coming scapers. 

Please, please remind us of your scapes? please?


----------



## samc (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ilaymir wrote:
> This harms the soul and spirit of the scape.
> 
> Your pretty close to harming the spirits of up and coming scapers.



 it dont worry me mate.



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> Plants chosen are not suitable to the specifications of tank.



thats kinda my idea. gotta break the mould at some point. try something different. if it does not work then fair enough. if it does then i learn something else. and so may others.


----------



## NeilW (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> ...gotta break the mould at some point. try something different. if it does not work then fair enough. if it does then i learn something else. and so may others.


----------



## ilaymir (1 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*

An Iwagumi lay-out example for those who wish to see..






Regards

ilaymir


----------



## Tony Swinney (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*



			
				ilaymir said:
			
		

> An Iwagumi lay-out example for those who wish to see..



Anyone.....anyone.....Bueller.....anyone....anyone ???


The scapes looking good Sam, and those plants are bargains indeed   Keep the angles on the stones (not spirit level vertical like above   ) Maybe the two minor stones are too similarly placed in relation to the mainstone - just a thought   Look forward to seeing it planted up.

Tony


----------



## bumcrumb (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*

love the rocks, thinking of doing the same for my new one :?  depends if i can find some good cheap rock lol


----------



## samc (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*

thanks for the comments guys. 

ilaymir. thanks for taking the time to show me how you would have it but i prefer the way it is for now  

i am not actually sure i will plant this layout. i am thinking of doing a nature layout again. but this time planted better so it wont overgrow, like the crypts did last time. i will have a play with some manzi later as i have some nice pieces from the last scape.  

i am really torn between nature and iwagumi. its driving me insane


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i am really torn between nature and iwagumi. its driving me insane


Looks to me that you just need another tank


----------



## JEK (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i am really torn between nature and iwagumi. its driving me insane


Iwagumi is just a subgenre of the nature style so thats no problem. Just make it an iwagumi and you get both.    IMHO an Iwagumi would look best with the rocks you got. I do'nt think the character and shape of the rocks fits so well with a stemmed plant layout.


----------



## samc (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*

i took the stones out today and had a play with some manzi. i think its gonna be a nature scape  



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looks to me that you just need another tank



your right there  i would love another setup the same.

JEK. i wont be using stones for the nature layout it will be manzi wood


----------



## JEK (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> JEK. i wont be using stones for the nature layout it will be manzi wood


 Ah, okay. Sorry, my bad.   Looking forward to se your manzanita layout.


----------



## George Farmer (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm iwagumi (new tropica plants)*



			
				samc said:
			
		

>


I really like this, Sam.  WIth a good planting layout you don't need more stones and you certainly do not need to re-arrange them in a more vertical fashion as suggested by our resident photo manipulator.  

Also nice to see you using the new Tropica species.  I always find it really exciting using new plants; treading new ground.  You're also doing so with the great stone layout.

Keep up the great work!


----------



## ilaymir (2 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'life in the undiscovered stones'*

Putting rocks vertical does not make them unnatural.But this kind of designing needs some attention.
What important is visual speed,proportion,balance,unity and simplicity.

--------------------

Sam,

You are a nice curious person.I am quite sure you will do some very good works in the future.Just to give an idea.
I did two more scapes.

P.S: If you like I can give some plant advices suitable to those rocks.

Regards

ilaymir


----------



## samc (3 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

a change of plan  

i decided to go with this layout. inspired again by a scape in the amano gallery. i will be having a small sand foreground which ill add tomorrow after another trip to the LFS. the scape which i am thinking of is this http://www.adana-usa.com/images/gallery02/7.jpg the middle one. not the best photo of it actually.

anyway back to the scape:






i will be planting with the new tropica plants and acicularis and HC from plantedbox


----------



## bigmatt (3 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

Mmmm....tasty!
This is going to look bloomin' marvellous! I can feel it in my water!
M


----------



## samc (3 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

 

cheers matt


----------



## samc (5 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

yesterday i added the sand foreground. not 100% about it but i think when planted it will look better  

it will be planted so that its an island type scape. the HC will go all the way to the back at the sides and the island will consist of hygrophila p, e parvula, lileo, round pelia and not sure weather to use needle java or bolbitus? i have both so i am not sure yet


----------



## Jase (7 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

Plant it


----------



## samc (7 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

i am about to jase   

just recieved my HC from plantedbox. awesome health too. thanks alot guys, your great  

ill pop some pictures up tonight.


----------



## mr. luke (7 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

I can see where your going with this, but might i recomeend this aproach







Liking the wood


----------



## samc (7 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

  thats wierdly suits it


----------



## bumcrumb (7 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

lol, i like them with blue hats


----------



## JEK (7 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*



			
				mr. luke said:
			
		

> I can see where your going with this, but might i recomeend this aproach



No, no, no. That's wrong. He should be placed following the golden rule.  

The scape looks very good, Sam.  Are you going to have moss on the wood? I think that would look great...


----------



## Garuf (7 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

All hairgrass round the wood crypts in the middle wood part? 

Looks good I'm sure it'll be another master piece.


----------



## samc (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

lol. thanks very much guys.

its now all planted up and filled. i will post a step by step i did tonight


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

look forward to it mate


----------



## samc (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

so guys heres how it went:

hardscape






next i added the moss to the wood which is taiwan moss.





heres the tastey looking HC from plantedbox  





i then split and planted the HC. i had plently, a little too much. i also added some bolbitus on the wood





next i added the e. parvula. this is my fav plant 8)  also some lilaeoplsis and tenellus. i cut the tenellus and parvula down at this point so they are not visible at the moment. i will cut the lilaeoplsis down after its rooted.





i then added the hygrophila.





i finally added the stems at the back which constists of HM, pogomosten erectus, rotala rotundifolia, shinnersia rivularis.










here is the tank stright after filling





today i looked and the water is suprisingly clear  i used the mature filter from the last setup but its been sat there a couple of weeks so i thought the bacteria would die. obviously not. i also added some extra filter floss.










here are the stems at the back. notice i didnt add much HM. i want it to crawl nice and low





close ups










i still need to add a few pelia stones to finnish it off


----------



## Mark Evans (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm ?????*

oh yeah baby. That looks sweeeeeet!


----------



## B7fec (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

This is looking great sam!  I'm looking forward to seeing the plants mature especially the mid and back-ground!
BRILLIANT!


----------



## samc (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

cheers guys  

glad you like it.


----------



## JamesM (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

There's just no stopping you now bud, one great scape after the other, brilliant!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

Looks great Sam, reminds me of Tony's (Tonser) tank, with the added HC arround the edges, looking forward to seeing this develop, will look great once that HC fill in, congrats 

BTW Portuguese glass rocks


----------



## russchilds (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

Looks great!!!


----------



## samc (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

thanks again  



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> reminds me of Tony's (Tonser) tank, with the added HC arround the edges



 i knew someone would say it. i keep thinking the same when i look. it should change alot once the stems fill out.


----------



## JEK (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

Nice, Sam! Gonna look stunning when it's grows in.


----------



## Nelson (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

looks like you've pulled another from the hat   .
well done yet again Sam   .


----------



## Jase (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

I loves it!   

Great simple hardscape & great plant choice   

What're you planning to do with the plastic border? Keep it there?


----------



## samc (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

 



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> What're you planning to do with the plastic border? Keep it there?



i am. i will let the hc creep over the edge then keep it trimmed. it should be hidden under the hc then. well..... in theory


----------



## Jase (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

Ye that should work nicely.

Looking forward to watching this develop, and you keeping that Hygro under control


----------



## samc (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> and you keeping that Hygro under control



ahh yes. i am a little worried about that actually. i think i will leave if for a while then hack it right back and hope it doesnt kill it. i might keep the cutting for a bit first lol.


----------



## viktorlantos (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

looks really nice. great start!


----------



## andyh (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

Thats looks very good dude! Great photo journal as well, its good seeing at all the stages.


----------



## Tony Swinney (8 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm (planted)*

Great stuff Sam - the scape has a very nice balance to it - makes it very easy on the eye 

Tony


----------



## samc (14 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

cheers again guys. 

tony, yours is part of my inspiration. turns out its more like yours than i planned  

so its one week since planting now. the HC it doing great. its crawling nicely and the hygro is changing into emersed form. it has that nice orange colour on the underside of the leaves  also it has suprised me that its growing side shoots at every node. i have one of the bottom shoots growing horizontal along the substrate, its also growing incredibly compact. Its nearly time to trim the HC down and maybe some of the hygro.

also the stems are starting to show there faces


----------



## LondonDragon (14 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

Looking great Sam  congrats

Will be interesting to see how your Hygrophila pinnatifida does, mine has started melting the lower leaves, not sure if that is normal as probably emersed leaves or its a bad sign! But there is new growth, so will see how it does.


----------



## James Marshall (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

Another great scape from you Sam, you have an excellent eye for form  

Cheers,
James


----------



## Krishs Bettas (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

This one looks like a winer! What moss is on the wood.


----------



## JEK (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

Looks great, Sam!


----------



## Garuf (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

Beautiful Sam. You're easily turning into one of the best scapers on here.


----------



## jay (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

Cant wait to see that HC cascade over the partition. Going to make it look like a really healthy, thick mound.


----------



## samc (15 Jun 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

thanks   



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> This one looks like a winer! What moss is on the wood.



the moss is taiwan. its a great looking moss too



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Beautiful Sam. You're easily turning into one of the best scapers on here.



iv got a wayto go yet mate. but ill try


----------



## samc (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

just a quick update. 

i now have a canon 500d so have done a quick HD video. its a bit out of focus though :? 







http://www.vimeo.com/13208288


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

sam, the video is 'private' make it public


----------



## samc (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

ahh sorry dude. all changed now


----------



## Mark Evans (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

looks great mate


----------



## JEK (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

Very nice! It looks a bit "messy" around the wood. I'm not saying that it's a bad thing, it gives a natural feeling and makes the 'scape unique


----------



## samc (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

cheers guys. it does look messy around the wood tbh. it should change when the hygro grows bigger leaves


----------



## benl (9 Jul 2010)

*Re: sams 60cm 'Pinnatifida Peak' (1 week)*

The tank is looking sweet mate, i prefer the hardscape to the last one. It will be interesting to see how it fills out with time.


----------



## viktorlantos (9 Jul 2010)

both the video and the tank is superb. really refreshing one


----------

